# New Cover Art: Space Marine Battles - The Death of Antagonis by David Annadale



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Found this through Amazon. Thoughts?










Amazon.com: The Death of Antagonis (9781849703192): David Annandale: Books



> _The Black Dragons fall upon the world of Antagonis, summoned to combat the plague of undeath that has engulfed the planet. Allying themselves with Inquisitor Werner Lettinger and a force of Sisters of Battle, the Black Dragons endeavour to save the souls of the Imperial citizens who have succumbed to the contagion. But there is more than a mere infection at play – the dread forces of Chaos lie behind the outbreak, and the Black Dragons stand in the way of the Dark Gods’ victory.
> _


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115753

Sorry but you're a bit late there Bane.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Damn. My bad. .


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

It's ok, we won't dislike you any less for it/


----------

